# 'predictor' for pregnant women who may have miscarriages



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www2.le.ac.uk/ebulletin/news/press-releases/2000-2009/2008/03/nparticle.2008-03-14.9493181645


> University of Leicester medical team announces 'predictor' for pregnant women who may have miscarriages
> 
> Research published in the prestigious Journal of the American Medical Association identifies for the first time a naturally occurring cannabis as a signal
> 
> ...


/links


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Interesting - especially seeing as I had early bleeding and then went on to miscarry.

It would be fantastic to be able to know for sure if your pregnancy is at risk.


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

thats interesting, but scary too, could add unessesary stress to a very early pregnancy..... its very debatable...

AM xxx


----------

